# Room Occupancy Question



## cardinal93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Quick question for experienced members.

I understand that the 2 bedroom suites has a stated max occupancy of 6 people.

Will the resorts let u have 8 people in the suite (2 couples with 2 small kids each)? Will they even care? 

Reason why I'm asking is we'd like to get the HHV Lagoon 2 bedroom premier unit but it's wasteful use of points with only me, wife and 2 kids. So we were thinking of having my sister's family with us for a total of 8. We don't mind get 3 bedroom, but nothing's available ever.

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2013)

They will not permit 8 people to check-in.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2013)

This question seems to get asked quite a bit.  Most of the time the answer given about why they won't let you exceed the occupancy limit is due to fire regulations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 29, 2013)

The Lagoon Tower two bedroom premier (aka oceanfront) only sleeps 6

Master Bedroom - King Bed
Second Bedroom - Two twin Beds
Living Room - Sofa Bed


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Would it help if you just check-in first, get some extra keys and the stragglers just head straight to the room whenever they arrive?

We wouldn't have an issues in Orlando, since there seems to be plenty of 3 bedrooms available in Seaworld.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks alwysonvac...

That is small!


----------



## Luanne (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you really want to chance it?  "If" the property found out they would have every right to ask you to leave.  The other argument that gets posted is "if" there is a fire and occupancy is 6, once 6 people are out of the room will anyone look for the other 2.

It's up to you if you want to take the chance.  You could always call and find out if the property has a strict policy about occupancy.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2013)

cardinal93 said:


> Would it help if you just check-in first, get some extra keys and the stragglers just head straight to the room whenever they arrive?
> 
> We wouldn't have an issues in Orlando, since there seems to be plenty of 3 bedrooms available in Seaworld.



How are you going to justify getting 4 keys for 2 adults and 2 small children?  

Also - 4 small kids in one unit, may be more noise than your neighbors enjoy, and they may report you...


----------



## slum808 (Jul 29, 2013)

The living area in the 2-bedroom end units are big. It could easily accomidate the sofa bed and a blow up matress. Room keys are not a problem as they always give you too many. Pool towels will be limited by towel cards to six, but there are easy work arounds to that. Room towels will also be limited, but a call to house keeping can solve that. Noise will be your biggest problem with 4 kids. If they can keep resonably quite it shouldn't be an issue. 

Now while they could fit, I wouldn't because it removes the privacy that we so enjoy in our timeshares. I'm normally the early one up with our youngest. If there's four extra people in the Living room, there's no where to watch cartoons and have coffee.

You could do two 1-bedroom units to fit 8, 4800 pts each.


----------



## cardinal93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for all your responses.

You Tuggers are the best. 

I already booked a 1BR Plus for ourselves for spring break.

The question was for future planning, so it looks like only the in-laws will get a free trip to wherever we go in the future


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 29, 2013)

As an owner of a premier unit that pays the mf there I would like the occupancy policy enforced, im concerned about wear and tear.  If you go in Gold season the points are 7000.

I like Steve's idea.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Two comments alway give me a chuckle when this question comes up.

1) Firemen not looking for other victims once they get 6 out.

    Rest assured that the room occupancy is not in their training when it 
    comes to an emergency.

2)  Extra wear and tear.

     This evens itself out every time less than 6 people occupy the room.


I really get a laugh every time because I know it's coming.


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Aug 5, 2013)

I know that in some states (HI is one of them), it's accurate that max occupancy is actually set according to local fire/building codes.  

I learned about this years ago in EMT training, so I'm sketchy on the details.  But I believe it's a calculation based on square footage and fire exits to ensure clear egress routes in case of emergency evacuations.  

If there is a fire, the list maintained by the hotel could be used to ensure everyone is accounted for afterwards.  But csxjohn is right that no one is going to be counting as they go about dealing with the fire.  

It's more that hotels can get fined if they are caught with excess people in rooms.  And it *could* actually be dangerous if this is widely abused (like in a spring break scenario), which is really why the rule is there. 

But there are also exceptions to the fire codes -- for example, infants -- so there may be some flexibility if you ask.


----------



## cgingrich (Aug 6, 2013)

Weve stayed in the Lagoon Premier.  The rooms are bigger than the Grand and the view is the best, but layout of the bedrooms are close to each other, it might be tight with two families unless you are all used to each other.  The premier feature is you the best view. 

There aren't many 3 bedrooms cause they are on the penthouse floor.  They are much larger and could definelty accomodate your 2 families.  2 story units.

I would suggest 2 -1 bedroom units or get a 2 bedroom that has the lock off.  Has a better layout for two families.  Some of the lock off units have the 2 double beds in the second bedroom and gives you more privacy.  They are nice units as well.

Really any unit at the Lagoon is nice, either view is nice as well!

Aloha!


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 6, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Two comments alway give me a chuckle when this question comes up.
> 
> 1) Firemen not looking for other victims once they get 6 out.
> 
> ...



I'm glad to be a source of entertainment for you.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 6, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> I'm glad to be a source of entertainment for you.



It's nothing personal and you're not the only one.  And it's more of a chuckle than a laugh.

As an owner I am concerned about excess wear and tear.

I just realize that sometimes people like myself travel alone or just a couple and it all does  even out in the end.

But I am not buying the fireman scenario.:ignore:


----------



## Remy (Aug 6, 2013)

I do know that my former resort is very accommodating with the larger units when it comes to the occupancy being flexible or not enforced. With the studios they tend to be more strict due to the lack of appropriate seating and space. In fact, I wouldn't recommend having the occupancy limit in these particular studios for basic space considerations and comfort. If there isn't a place for a person, the likelihood increases they end up sitting on the arms of chairs or eating in beds. That's the wear and tear component that they try to avoid with the limits.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 7, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> It's nothing personal and you're not the only one.  And it's more of a chuckle than a laugh.
> 
> As an owner I am concerned about excess wear and tear.
> 
> ...



I was being sincere, I didn't take offense. I'm an optimist, more TUGgers need to lighten up and chuckle more.  Lord knows I chuckle at them, at least the ones that haven't made my ignore list yet. 

I was delayed by an hour checking in yesterday, there were four maids in the unit cleaning.  When we finally got in, there were several black stains in the carpet and a heavy smell of Febreeze, the zonies must have had one hell of a party last weekend.

I'm not buying your occupancy cost averaging, people that see no problem bending the rules don't stop there.  Someone has a Land Rover parked outside with a dog inside the size of a Shetland pony.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 7, 2013)

FWIW, the section of your reservation confirmation pdf labeled *Important Details Regarding Your Reservation* reads, in part, "For your comfort and safety, occupancy limits and check-in/check-out times are strictly enforced."


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 7, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> 1) Firemen not looking for other victims once they get 6 out.
> 
> Rest assured that the room occupancy is not in their training when it
> comes to an emergency.



Nor would they know that 6 are staying in the room. It could be 2 or 4.

The occupancy limit could be at the discretion of the hotel as long as it does not exceed the maximum capacity per the fire marshal. I believe in most cases the number is one in the same. The hotel or resort generally matches the sleeping capacity to the capacity set forth by the fire marshal. The resort has a legal obligation to enforce the limit. I have seen hotels ignore infants and toddlers but I am not sure if there are supposed to if the number exceeds the fire capacity.

The reason the sq ft per person is so much higher with private sleeping quarters versus something like a restaurant or store is because there are usually no alternative exits and other fire safety measures.


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 7, 2013)

Remy said:


> I do know that my former resort is very accommodating with the larger units when it comes to the occupancy being flexible or not enforced. With the studios they tend to be more strict due to the lack of appropriate seating and space. In fact, I wouldn't recommend having the occupancy limit in these particular studios for basic space considerations and comfort. If there isn't a place for a person, the likelihood increases they end up sitting on the arms of chairs or eating in beds. That's the wear and tear component that they try to avoid with the limits.



You mean at some timeshares I'm not going to be allowed to eat in bed?!  DH serves me breakfast in bed almost every day and he'd be disappointed not to do it when we're staying at a timeshare!


----------



## slum808 (Aug 7, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Nor would they know that 6 are staying in the room. It could be 2 or 4.
> 
> The occupancy limit could be at the discretion of the hotel as long as it does not exceed the maximum capacity per the fire marshal. I believe in most cases the number is one in the same. The hotel or resort generally matches the sleeping capacity to the capacity set forth by the fire marshal. The resort has a legal obligation to enforce the limit. I have seen hotels ignore infants and toddlers but I am not sure if there are supposed to if the number exceeds the fire capacity.
> 
> The reason the sq ft per person is so much higher with private sleeping quarters versus something like a restaurant or store is because there are usually no alternative exits and other fire safety measures.



Now I'm wondering how the fire marshal determins max occupancy. HGVC 2-bedroom is 6, Marriott Ko Olina is 8, and Aulani is 9 plus an infant. All can be 2-bedroom dedicated units, with only a single exit. I would say squarefootage would be the smallest at Aulani. 

As another strange note, DVC has 3-bedroom Grand Villas that have bedding for 14, but max occupancy is only 12. These are huge villas sometimes with seperate billiard rooms.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2013)

"Strictly enforced?" There are no hall monitors who count who goes in and who leaves. So, as a practical matter, its easy to to do with nno one keeping score...

Unless one of the party decides to blab about it, or makes such a ruckus that neibors notice.


----------



## cardinal93 (Aug 7, 2013)

As Slum808 mentioned (and the reason why I brought up this topic in the first place) is that the Marriott 2BRs have a max occupancy of 8.

I was planning a Branson, MO trip and was checking out Marriott Willow Ridge, and sure enough, 2BRs have max occupancy of 8.

Now I have no idea about the size of the rooms, which was why I asked about the 2BR Premier at the Lagoon.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 7, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> "Strictly enforced?" There are no hall monitors who count who goes in and who leaves.



Of course not!


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 8, 2013)

Camera Lens? ...   :ignore:


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't know how these timeshares cones up with occupancy limits but I can say it can't be square footage in Hawaii. Aulanis studio is less than half the size of a lagoon 1 br and the occupancy is 4 plus an infant under 3.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 8, 2013)

This is starting to sound like brand preference, if you want to pack em in like sardines go Disney, if you want space and privacy go HGVC.


----------



## Remy (Aug 9, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> You mean at some timeshares I'm not going to be allowed to eat in bed?!  DH serves me breakfast in bed almost every day and he'd be disappointed not to do it when we're staying at a timeshare!



I get the humor, but I'm talking increased likelihood when all options are exhausted so that the bed (or other furnishing) becomes a piece of furniture that serves uses beyond those intended. that's not to say others won't do the same with lower occupancy, however when going over the occupancy limit, the options for using furnishings only for their intended use diminish. that's where the wear factor increases. especially with the smallest units.


----------



## NoeGirl160 (Aug 10, 2013)

PearlCity said:


> I don't know how these timeshares cones up with occupancy limits but I can say it can't be square footage in Hawaii. Aulanis studio is less than half the size of a lagoon 1 br and the occupancy is 4 plus an infant under 3.



Drank too much coffee, and ended up awake way, way too late last night.  Got curious, and put the time to (not) good use looking into this. Read a bunch of building code docs, which are incredibly boring and complicated.  Basically, there are a lot of calculations that go into occupancy load determinations.  The best plain-speak summary of all this is here 

http://www.wisegeek.org/how-does-the-fire-marshal-determine-the-maximum-occupancy-of-rooms.htm

On top of the fire marshal rules, the timeshare resorts can further restrict occupancy.  Which is most likely why there are such differences between similar structure buildings in different resorts.  But this is where potential flexibility comes in - as long as it doesn't violate fire safety codes, a resort can make exceptions to their own policies.


----------



## mbarryr (Oct 20, 2015)

*Anderson / Myrtle Beach Occupancy*

I recently stayed at Anderson Beach Club in Myrtle Beach in a 2 BR with maximum listed occupancy of 6 including children.  The layout of the room however clearly shows sleeping arrangements possible for 8.  My first call to HGVC indicated that I was limited to 6 due to "fire regulations".  I then called the hotel direct and inquired about using the room to accommodate 8, while not revealing that I was a HGVC owner.  No problem. I later called HGVC, and this time the rep looked at the room layout with me and agreed that there was no problem with fitting 8 in the room.  So, we actually ended up with 6 adults and 1 child.  Clearly they only want 6 in the room; it has place settings and towels for 6.   I see it only as a money grab, forcing you into using more points.  The fire regulations comment is clearly a lie. We were simply discreet, generously tipped the housekeeping help who provided extra towels and silverware.  No trouble and honestly, a great place to stay.


----------



## Dojan123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Any issues getting pool arm bands for more than 6? What about he mini-golf offered there? I understand the one bed room states 4 but can get 2 more on the day bed. I stayed in the two bedroom and agree you can get two more on the couch pull out.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 20, 2015)

I honestly shake my head when this question comes up. The rules are the rules. 

Personally, I always look at the private sleeping number as my maximum. I made a one-time exception and used room maximum of 8 in a 2 bedroom. This was for a once in a lifetime occasion (truly) and I ended up regretting it because: I couldn't use the living room the whole time and the dishes had to be washed after every meal because there were no spares, we couldn't all sit in the living room and watch tv, dining space was tight, etc, etc. 

So now, after that fiasco, I research the exact bed configuration and usually a 2 bedroom sleeps 4 for me. A 1 bedroom sleeps 2 in my world and a studio is out of the question. We had a 2 bedroom AND a 3 bedroom for 8 people at Harborside and it still was a bit cramped. No way would I even Think about EXCEEDING the max given my abysmal experience at the max.


----------



## Tank (Oct 21, 2015)

mbarryr said:


> I recently stayed at Anderson Beach Club in Myrtle Beach in a 2 BR with maximum listed occupancy of 6 including children.  The layout of the room however clearly shows sleeping arrangements possible for 8.  My first call to HGVC indicated that I was limited to 6 due to "fire regulations".  I then called the hotel direct and inquired about using the room to accommodate 8, while not revealing that I was a HGVC owner.  No problem. I later called HGVC, and this time the rep looked at the room layout with me and agreed that there was no problem with fitting 8 in the room.  So, we actually ended up with 6 adults and 1 child.  Clearly they only want 6 in the room; it has place settings and towels for 6.   I see it only as a money grab, forcing you into using more points.  The fire regulations comment is clearly a lie. We were simply discreet, generously tipped the housekeeping help who provided extra towels and silverware.  No trouble and honestly, a great place to stay.



We really use our accommodation to sleep and get ready in the morning for our next adventure. If its adults I will get bigger places or 2, but kids can make do with being not so comfortable , saving money to spend on other activities. 
We have a place in Gatlinburg on our web sight to make reservations , a 2 bedroom says 6 max, this is what the vacation counselor insists . On the hotel's web sight a 2 bedroom says 6 private, 8 max, the resort hotel front desk says 8 is ok.


----------

